# Angry Video Game Nerd (AVGN)



## fac3l3ss (10. Dezember 2011)

Da ich keinen AVGN-Thread über die Suche gefunden habe, mache ich jetzt einen.
Angry Video Game Nerd | Cinemassacre Productions
Die Videos von James sind einfach nur gut 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## aloha84 (15. Dezember 2011)

sign
ich bin schon seit Jahren fan!

-die folge mit dem nes zubehör ist der burner^^


----------



## Deadless (15. Dezember 2011)

AVGN, The IT Crowd ( nur auf Englisch ), Big Bang Theory und Angry Joe Show manchmal, alle total genial für Gamer / Nerds ^^


----------



## blackout24 (15. Dezember 2011)

Leider beschränkt er sich in den letzten Jahren nur noch darauf alte Sachen die er zu erst auf cinemassacre.com veröffentlicht hat
"neu" auf Youtube zu stellen.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (6. März 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Leider beschränkt er sich in den letzten Jahren nur noch darauf alte Sachen die er zu erst auf cinemassacre.com veröffentlicht hat
> "neu" auf Youtube zu stellen.


 man muss dabei bedenken, dass er 1. mit screwattack und gametrailers bestimmte verträge am laufen hat, nach denen er die neuen folgen erst nach X monaten auf seinen youtube-channel stellen darf. 2. kommen immer wieder neue sachen raus. seien es AVGN folgen, movie reviews, board-james, oder irgendwas anderes. und 3. ist es aktuell natürlich etwas weniger geworden, weil er intensiv am AVGN-Film (!) arbeitet, was sehr viel zeit kostet! auf seiner seite kann man mehr darüber lesen.

ich finde es beachtlich und toll, dass er so viel geld für den film auftreiben konnte! immerhin über 300.000$! bin echt gespannt, was einen da erwartet!  ein paar infos kann man ja schon aus dem einen oder anderen video ziehen 

erst kürzlich habe ich beim durchschauen aller seiner video mal wieder in eine geniale folge reingeschalten: "mr. bucket" (board james). super witzig und sehr gut gemacht! absolut empfehlenswert!
die meisten seiner videos sind richtig klasse. ein sehr sympathischer kerl. schaue ihn seit jahren sehr gerne


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Juli 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ta-4H92CkA



MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## blaidd (14. August 2012)

Bin auch schon seit Jahren Fan...


----------

